# Silent Film Composer



## cug (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Just moved to the LA area from the Washington DC area. I've scored more than a dozen classic silent films with my group, Silent Orchestra. We premiered our METROPOLIS score last year at the Smithsonian American Art Museum. We are known for our NOSFERATU (1922) and SALOME (1923) scores. Both on DVD from Image Entertainment. 

I've also scored about 30 short films and a few indie features. I reviewed music software and sound effects for Pro Audio Review for about 8 years. I reviewed Vienna Symphonic Library Horizon and Vienna Instruments products, HALion Symphonic Orchestra, EWQL Symphonic Choirs and Storm Drum, True Strike. I now publish my thoughts on film scoring and new products on my scoring technology blog. 

I compose in Logic with VSL, EWQLSO, EWQLSC, True Strike, Storm Drum, Ra, HollywoodWinds, Orchestral Essentials, NI Komplete. I'm mainly a keyboard player but also manage some guitar and percussion. 

More info at: 

http://CarlosGarza.com
http://SilentOrchestra.com
http://ScoreTech.org


----------



## Mike Marino (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome Carlos!


----------

